# Hatching Silkies Naturally



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a broody Silkie who has been sitting on some fertilised Silkie eggs I bought, and day 21 is coming up this weekend. She is now in her own section of the coop with her own food and water.

My question is, I've heard that sometimes Silkie chicks can get tangled in their Mother's feathers. Has anyone seen this and do you recommend intervention? I haven't hatched chicks before so not sure how hands on I should be...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's true. Do a head count when they hatch and make a habit of making sure all are present. I've forgotten how many times it happened. Most of the time you won't hear or see one that's caught. Once you realize what's happening it's a challenge with an irate Momma to cut a peep loose. 

I did lose one.


----------

